# All Items Scanned report



## MrX (Feb 24, 2022)

Can someone tell me how to find in Greenfield, the report that contains All Items Scanned info?

Thank you.


----------



## MavDog (Feb 24, 2022)

The one I have found to be most helpful is named "All Items Scanned Report (TM List)". It isn't in any of the default searches and you have to get there via card search


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Feb 26, 2022)

Backroom DPCI (dashboard 316) --> Ghosts and Baffles (card 15413)


----------

